# Carlsbad, California has large fire now.



## presley (May 14, 2014)

Hopefully, all of our Tuggers are away and okay.  We do have 3 other fires going in the county at the moment.  

Really worried about my timeshares right now.  
Livestream on San Diego fires:  http://www.cbs8.com/story/25516618/live-stream-3-fires-across-san-diego-county

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...mar-Airport-San-Diego-Cal-Fire-259251301.html

ETA:  Lots of active tuggers live in the area.    I hope they report in and let us know if they are okay.


----------



## klpca (May 14, 2014)

Scary times! We were evacuated yesterday. For us, 2003 and 2007 were much worse. We live right on the edge of an east facing canyon - I hate the santa ana's. It's a constant worry.

The fire fighters did a great job yesterday. I hope that today is equally successful.


----------



## presley (May 14, 2014)

klpca said:


> Scary times! We were evacuated yesterday. For us, 2003 and 2007 were much worse. We live right on the edge of an east facing canyon - I hate the santa ana's. It's a constant worry.



I'm so glad you are okay that the evacuation was lifted so quickly for your area.  I know many people who live in that area.  

We could see flames from our backyard in 2003, but were one of the only streets that wasn't evacuated.  

2007 we did get evacuated.  From what I can remember, most of the entire county was evacuated.  We couldn't find a hotel room anywhere, but were fortunate enough to grab our trailer and set it up in a driveway in one of the safe neighborhoods.  

I saw smoke from the Carlsbad fire before it made the news.  I was in San Marcos and it looked like it was very close.  When I was driving east on the 78, I could see the entire flume in my rearview mirror.  I couldn't tell if it was Carlsbad, but suspected it was either there or oceanside.  It grew tremendously in about an hour.


----------



## cdziuba (May 14, 2014)

Exchanged into the Carlsbad Inn years ago.....any idea if the fires are in the vicinity of the timeshare?


----------



## SmithOp (May 14, 2014)

Watching it on CNN, hope everyone is ok.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 14, 2014)

presley said:


> Hopefully, all of our Tuggers are away and okay.  We do have 3 other fires going in the county at the moment.
> 
> Really worried about my timeshares right now.
> Livestream on San Diego fires:  http://www.cbs8.com/story/25516618/live-stream-3-fires-across-san-diego-county
> ...



I think that there are abt 6 fires burning right now.  

The Aviara fire in Carlsbad is close to 4 Seasons (FSA) but I don't think that they're in danger.  Most recently 12,000 people in that area have been evacuted.  

There is a fire in Fallbrook that is about 3 miles North of Welk Village.  It is at I-15 and 76.  I have a ring side seat.


----------



## cdziuba (May 14, 2014)

BJR, can you give me an idea of where the Carlsbad Inn is in proximity to the nearest fire to it?  Thanks


----------



## klpca (May 14, 2014)

presley said:


> I'm so glad you are okay that the evacuation was lifted so quickly for your area.  I know many people who live in that area.
> 
> We could see flames from our backyard in 2003, but were one of the only streets that wasn't evacuated.
> 
> 2007 we did get evacuated.  From what I can remember, most of the entire county was evacuated.



True story - we live on a canyon in PQ but our neighborhood didn't get evacuated in 2007. It was weird, but since we have two dogs and it was a huge mess getting out to evacuate, it wound up being ok to stay put. My BIL who is a fireman said "do they know where you live?" when I told him that we didn't get an evacuation notice. He was shocked.

As for today's fires, this is just crazy. The news is reporting that homes are burning in Carlsbad.  I heard that the winds are supposed to die down by tomorrow. It can't come soon enough.


----------



## klpca (May 14, 2014)

cdziuba said:


> BJR, can you give me an idea of where the Carlsbad Inn is in proximity to the nearest fire to it?  Thanks



Carlsbad Inn is much further west of the fires. The freeway is in between them and the fire.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 14, 2014)

cdziuba said:


> BJR, can you give me an idea of where the Carlsbad Inn is in proximity to the nearest fire to it?  Thanks



The Carlsbad Inn is about 4 miles NNW.


----------



## presley (May 14, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> There is a fire in Fallbrook that is about 3 miles North of Welk Village.  It is at I-15 and 76.  I have a ring side seat.



Sorry to hear that. I hope it gets under control before it gets too close.


----------



## cdziuba (May 14, 2014)

Thanks.  I'm watching a live feed online.  Heartbreaking images.


----------



## presley (May 14, 2014)

Grand Pacific Palisades and Marbrisa have been evacuated according to the Hilton website.

"Travel Advisory - Southern California

Effective 5/14/14 â€“ In Southern California, Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Marbrisa and Grand Pacific Palisades Resorts are within the mandatory evacuation zone issued by local officials in response to wildfire threats. Club Members and guests staying at these resorts are being evacuated to Westfield Plaza and will be given further instructions once more information is received. If they reside within driving distance of the resorts, these Members and guests are encouraged to return home if possible. Local news channels in San Diego offer additional information about fire and weather conditions, and Club Counselors are available to provide membership support at (800) 932-4482 or (407) -722-3144."


----------



## VegasBella (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I'm often in that area but not now. Must be so scary.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzglyd (May 14, 2014)

We were doing a staycation at Mar Brisa starting tomorrow night. Hilton called and offered to cancel my res and refund my cash. 

I have a Carlsbad Inn res for tonight but now I've got seven people and seven Pets in my house. 

Carlsbad fires are mellow now but it's burning like crazy behind me in San Elijo hills. Might need to run again.


----------



## klpca (May 14, 2014)

From Carlsbad Seapointe's facebook page:

"Fire update. We are still safe from the fire. Grand Pacific Palisades Resort and MarBrisa were evacuated this afternoon but the evacuation has been lifted. Kudos to the staff of all three resorts for handling the stressful situation today. Our thoughts go out to those who were and are being affected by the fires."


----------



## klpca (May 14, 2014)

I heard that they are fighting nine active fires now. This is crazy.


----------



## buzglyd (May 14, 2014)

Looking Northwest. That's La Costa resort. 






And from the driveway. San Marcos.


----------



## buzglyd (May 15, 2014)

Quick update:

I'm surrounded by smoke because there were so many different fires around us. 

The wind is calm right now which is a good thing. It's still going to be smoking hot today but if the wind stays calm, we should be ok.

My house and yard are covered in ashes.


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 15, 2014)

Thanks, Buz. I'm praying for you and all of the folks in San Diego County. Praying for your well-being and the safety of you and your family, and all of the people in your area.


----------



## Fisch (May 15, 2014)

No school today for the kids.. We've been glued to reports since the fire is real close and the next neighborhood over was evacuated this morning. We are next to Harmony Grove.


----------



## zinger1457 (May 15, 2014)

Staying at the Four Seasons Aviara this week.  We were evacuated yesterday afternoon, not knowing when the order would be lifted they gave us a list of hotels that would offer a special discount if we needed to spend the night elsewhere.  The discounted(?) hotels were about $250/night so decided to try and wait it out.  Gave up hope of getting back to our rooms at about 10:30pm so decided to try and get a room at the local Motel 6. Was lucky and got the last room available, there was a line of people who had all been evacuated that were waiting to get rooms.  As I was checking in got a call from Four Seasons that the evacuation order was lifted so was able to give up the room and go back.  The Poinsettia fire was close by, the news this morning saying that over 20 structures (homes, businesses, etc.) were lost.


----------



## buzglyd (May 15, 2014)

I was able to get some bonus time at Carlsbad Inn for the night. 

It is so smoky at my house in La Costa, I need to get out of it.


----------



## buzglyd (May 17, 2014)

Fog! So happy to see some fog this morning. 

My sister and her family were finally able to return home in San Marcos. 

Our stay cation was saved by some great bonus time at Carlsbad Inn. We checked in and were given unit 201 which is one of the few ocean front units. 

All my friends are back in their homes. 

The fire fighting effort was impressive. In California we smash into each other if it sprinkles but we do fire and earthquakes well.


----------



## presley (May 17, 2014)

Fisch said:


> No school today for the kids.. We've been glued to reports since the fire is real close and the next neighborhood over was evacuated this morning. We are next to Harmony Grove.


How are you doing?  I know Harmony Grove was hit harder than most areas.


buzglyd said:


> Fog! So happy to see some fog this morning.
> In California we smash into each other if it sprinkles but we do fire and earthquakes well.



So very true!  Glad everything worked out for you and your family.


----------



## GregT (May 18, 2014)

Poinsettia fire was about two miles away from us, but moving away so we didn't need to evac.   Several of our friends were, so we had 20 people at our house - quite tense (but became spontaneous party).  We are proud of our firefighters and pray for all affected - hope TUGgers are safe. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (May 18, 2014)

Greg, glad to hear that you and your family are safe. I was thinking about you when I read this thread. Having a spontaneous party, now that's making lemonade out of lemons.

Wishing and praying for the best for you and everyone down there.

Mike


----------



## GregT (May 19, 2014)

I heard a story that made me smile.  My friend was at a restaurant on Friday and there were firefighters at another table. My friend asked the waiter if he could pay the bill for then.  The waiter told him he was the third person to ask, and the manager had already comped them. 

Nice to see!

Best,

Greg


----------



## travelplus (Jul 5, 2014)

klpca said:


> From Carlsbad Seapointe's facebook page:
> 
> "Fire update. We are still safe from the fire. Grand Pacific Palisades Resort and MarBrisa were evacuated this afternoon but the evacuation has been lifted. Kudos to the staff of all three resorts for handling the stressful situation today. Our thoughts go out to those who were and are being affected by the fires."


 
I hope that the  Westfield provided complimentary meals for the stranded guests.


----------

